# Cancellation of Housemaid visa



## bigbird (May 9, 2010)

My maid's visa in Dubai expired on May 9. I understand we have 30 days grace after that to renew her visa. However, she would like to look for another job here. If I cancelled within the 30 day grace period, does the maid get another 30 days from visa cancellation date to find another sponsor?


----------

